# Wildly Erratic



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

During the summer my girls don't have a consistent schedule on laying eggs. I have 9 hens. Sometimes I gather 6 eggs in the morning, other times 1. Their access to food and water is always the same. Any idea why there isn't some sort of consistency in egg laying?

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so your total for a day is one? Or is it that there is only one there in the morning? 

It takes a little over 24 hrs for one complete egg to be formed and laid. So, each day a hen will lay her egg a little later than she did the day before. 

Right now less eggs is the lack of daylight and possibly moving into molt.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Age is a factor as well as what Robin mentioned.


----------

